# Part time deckhand



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

My name is cody Eckhardt I'm 18 and not in school and am in the process of signing up to be in the marines. I'm just mainly looking to get on the water as much as possible before I leave. I have fished my whole life I know how to rig natural baits, leader billfish, I know how to fish for swords also. As for references I fished with Vance ( Drilher ) numerous times along with other fellow 2coolers. I live in Portland and fish in port Aransas but if I need to will drive to other ports. Call 361-739-0103 or send me a message on here.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Due to a scar on my head I am unable to join the marines so now looking for full time position. But will do part time if your just looking for help on a trip.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Also if its any consolation I'm looking to get my captains license in the next year or two.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Forgot I love to hunt also my family owns some land in the hill country so if your looking for a deckhand during the summer and a ranch hand in the winter I can do it all.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks 2cool looked like ill be working on the leveled out.


----------

